# Tiago Splitter



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I've only seen a few video clips of him, but I'm very impressed. He seems to have a nose for the ball on D and blocks almost everything in his way. On offense I notice that he sits back and lets the guards do the work, then he finish's it, kind of what like Manu and Tony do for Duncan. Where do you think he'll go in the draft? I think he'll be a lotto pick, he might just miss it though.

NOTE-Like I said, I have only seen a few clips, so what I saw might be different from what he does on a game-to-game basis.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well what I think the bobcats and wolves ( at the end of the lotto) wouldn't pass up on him. His problem is his buyout.. Thats what could make him drop. I know he will at least be a 6th man in this league....

BTW, do you have any links to the video you have seen of him? I wouldn't mind seeing it myself.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J25_splitter.avi

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J27_splitter.avi

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J29_splitter.avi

http://acb.com/video/200405_J14_splitter.avi

http://www.acb.com/video/200405_J19_splitter.avi

http://acb.com/video/200405_J34_top5.avi

found them over on the Magic and Lakers forum


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

thanks!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Man... I dont have quick time plug in so i cant see it... bummer.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Dudes an absolute beast. The best one is the third clip where he dunks on some guy. The next play the opposing team goes down low and Splitter blocks the s*** out of some dude which starts a fastbreak that he finishes with a dunk.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Bruno u are killing me right now... I wish I could see it. Man how great it would be if the wolves got splitter.....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sheefo, picture that....all in 36 seconds!


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Man I dont have the Quick time plug in either but I right clicked it and saved the link and opened it with real player (or other media players)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes! I am on my brother's laptop and it just automattically downloads it and it works on this divx player thing. So i will watch, study, then post! I might just send them all to my computer later too!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well he is good at finding open spots in the paint. He is a natural shot blocker, but not really good at it. He also runs the floor. I wouldn't mind drafting him, as long as granger is off the board... I would also take taft before him too.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> Well what I think the bobcats and wolves ( at the end of the lotto) wouldn't pass up on him. His problem is his buyout.. Thats what could make him drop. I know he will at least be a 6th man in this league....
> 
> BTW, do you have any links to the video you have seen of him? I wouldn't mind seeing it myself.


I see him going to my Knicks at 8.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Just got word Tiago withdrew from the draft....again, now Ill have to wait another year to see him in the NBA


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Link? Damn if its true that he dropped out im going to be really pissed. He was near the top of my board for the Wolves pick.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

bruno, check over on the NBA Draft board, thats where i got it from


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=171943


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

yeah thats what I heard too.


----------



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

Splitter plays here in Spain , thanks to him , his team has lost the championship series . 

The real star of Splitter's team is Scola . Splitters is a bad player.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

I heard the same thing about Anderson Varejão and he is doing well in the NBA.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

It's ridiculous how much Splitter affects the game when he comes in. Every time I have seen a TAU game (4-5 times) when he comes in, the other team just cannot score. He causes trouble out on the perimeter with his quickness and length; and in the inside we all know how good his shotblocking and man to man defense is.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well I would have liked to see him stay in this year's draft, but that buyout issue would have probably lowered his stock.
Currently, Draft Express has him going 1st overall in the 2006 NBA Draft.


----------

